# Change of the "Home" name on macbook



## julianlede (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi I just recently purchased a used Macbook and would like to change the "Home" directory name form the previous owner's to mine. Will a clean re-install of the OSX give me the desired option to replace it?
Thanks.
J.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, no need, open System Preferences, click on Accounts and create a new user for yourself, then login as that user to get your own home directory. Once happy, you can remove the old account.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I always recommend a clean install when receiving a new computer.

Like peterh40 said if you don't want that just create a new user account. Make sure to give yourself admin rights and when you re-login under this account, you can delete the previous account.


----------

